# Einzett ****pit Premium



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

I was hoping to buy the above with my Aquagleam order, to save on postage but you're 'sold out'

Any idea when it'll be back in stock?

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its back in today 

More coming on Monday as well. 

Johnny


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Ohhhhh Poooo!!

Do you do any cheaper delivery cost options?

It's just that when you only need 1 or 2 relativley cheap items, the postage makes them pricey !!

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

kevian said:


> Ohhhhh Poooo!!
> 
> Do you do any cheaper delivery cost options?
> 
> ...


Hi Kevian,

The trouble for us is that to send the trigger headed bottles without the relevant packaging thus trying to make them lighter and smaller and subsequantly cheaper so they can go with Royal Mail compromises the protection they require not to be smashed to bits.

We did try a few months ago to deliver trigger bottles with Royal Mail and you know what.... It cost us about 20 trigger bottles in one month.

So even though you may pay £3.95 for delivery we actually subsidise it and send it courier which does cost us more like £6.00 inc vat and thats without the box and the chips we use to package with or paying Kev (our despatcher) to pack it.

I know this post sounds all doom and gloom! Trust me it isnt, I just wanted to give everyone an insight into how our delivery costs come about and the levels we go to to make sure your package arrives and is undamaged :thumb:

Johnny


----------

